# Erie ice.........?



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Will this severe cold snap give us safe ice on Erie......?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Safe ice I doubt it. Some icing up in the bays maybe, Lake Erie is still open water.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

No it's not, guys are fishing off SBI and middle bass. LOTS of ice out there.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Locked up around islands Tom. some SBI guides starting this week others next I would think ? they had 3" to 6" west side of the island ?

Ice every where else but not close yet. we might be a few weeks away ? But that is just a quess ? 

Not Much open water around islands now !


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

Middle Bass has nine inches right now but the rest of the lake is yet to freeze.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

I heard 7in


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

8 inches yesterday fellas. Perch are biting.

My friend rubbed it in by sending pics to my phone all day.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

carpman they taking charters/air boats out or what?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

How is the bays and marinas like Geneva.Should be 3-4 id think already. With all the minus temps this may be the best in 20 years.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

futurestrader said:


> Middle Bass has nine inches right now but the rest of the lake is yet to freeze.


Checkout this pic from satelite


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow was I wrong, I swear my buddy said his friends went out new years day and were pulling planer boards off cleveland somewhere.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

anyone know of any guides running off the islands for next weekend? Id like to go and get some perch....maybe eyes???


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Eliminator said:


> Wow was I wrong, I swear my buddy said his friends went out new years day and were pulling planer boards off cleveland somewhere.


Cleveland and the islands are worlds apart when it comes to ice. Guys can be in open water in Cleveland and ice fishing the islands for sure

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

My buddy lives up there.....He comes back via airboat every once and a while in the winter to grab some groceries and such.

I am not sure exactly where he was fishing but he probably walked off the island somewhere i'm sure. That's what he has done years past.


----------

